# £300 for a new grinder. What to get?



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

So I have finally gathered enough money for a new grinder, and i'm a bit suck in which one to get.

I have been looking at second hand commercials, and that is probably the best option. Just that the damn things get snatched up so fast!

I've been looking at the Mignon too but it seems very messy and clumps a lot (is clumping really a problem?).

I've also seen a lot of Mazzer Super Jollys for around £250-300 but from what i've heard I can get just as good quality from a new Mignon

So, any advice and tips around the £300 price range?

If someone finds a good condition La Cimbali Magnum for £300 let me know


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Don't get a" new " grinder .... Get a good second hand one from a reputable coffee chap type person. I have just taken delivery of a magnum, if you have the space it's a beast, and vastly under rated. I'm sure coffee chap can talk you though some good options within you budget. He really will steer you in the right direction. What you get from him will be a in good quality, and you will have a reference point for future service etc. I got my magnum from him and his advice , time and expertise were invaluable .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ah, the age old argument! do you want doser or doserless. Thats a good start. What machine are you paired to? what are your expectations? If you buy from ebay, then you buy a commercial that may have a load of problems. if you buy from a forum member, it should be ok as forum behavious dictates that. if you buy from coffeechap, it will have been stripped down and cleaned properly, with any new parts either put in or warned about. obviously you pay a littl more for that. he normally sells to forum members at the anticipated ebay price, minus 15%


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> ah, the age old argument! do you want doser or doserless. Thats a good start. What machine are you paired to? what are your expectations? If you buy from ebay, then you buy a commercial that may have a load of problems. if you buy from a forum member, it should be ok as forum behavious dictates that. if you buy from coffeechap, it will have been stripped down and cleaned properly, with any new parts either put in or warned about. obviously you pay a littl more for that. he normally sells to forum members at the anticipated ebay price, minus 15%


Well first of all I have a Fracino Cherub

To be honest I would prefer a doserless but from what I have heard about the magnum I could compromise if one of those turns up.

As for expectations, apart from a good tasting coffee, would be a consistent grinder, good condition/new burrs and something that is going to last me a good few years.

That being said what would be the best doserless grinder I could get for around £300 if a magnum doesn't turn up?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i will be posting the brassilia rr55OD in polished aluminium that i have when i get back from italy, so if you are quick you could grab that, will be about your budget and is probably the most talked about grinder on here at the moment, as regards to super jolly versus the mignon, the superjolly is a better grinder than the mignon both i build and grind quality, but is considerably bigger. the mignon is about the best compact grinder you can buy, but if you are considering a magnum then space is not really an issue........


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> i will be posting the brassilia rr55OD in polished aluminium that i have when i get back from italy, so if you are quick you could grab that, will be about your budget and is probably the most talked about grinder on here at the moment, as regards to super jolly versus the mignon, the superjolly is a better grinder than the mignon both i build and grind quality, but is considerably bigger. the mignon is about the best compact grinder you can buy, but if you are considering a magnum then space is not really an issue........


Just looked up the Brasilia RR55 OD. Looks like a beast. Exactly what i'm looking for.

I'll definitely be looking to snatch that up when your back. Any ideas on when that might be?


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

One a side note, i'm looking at getting a single hole steam tip for my cherub. Is it as simple as unscrew old and screw in new?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yep pretty much that simple


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Single hole steam tip is weak and clearly not optimised for the cherub's large boiler. What this means is that when you close the steam value there is still a fair bit of residual steam pressure to release through that one tiny hole.

You close the steam value, lower your milk from steam arm and that residual pressure blows big bubbles in your lovely microfoam. Not ideal! I would seriously advise just taking the time to get use to the beastly steam power of the 4 hole tip.

How else are you going to make 11 cappucinos in less than 30 minutes ( my current record).


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

4x1mm Londinium steam tip is what to get for your Cherub.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

a better option is to get the four hole 1mm tip


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> Single hole steam tip is weak and clearly not optimised for the cherub's large boiler. What this means is that when you close the steam value there is still a fair bit of residual steam pressure to release through that one tiny hole.
> 
> You close the steam value, lower your milk from steam arm and that residual pressure blows big bubbles in your lovely microfoam. Not ideal! I would seriously advise just taking the time to get use to the beastly steam power of the 4 hole tip.
> 
> How else are you going to make 11 cappucinos in less than 30 minutes ( my current record).


Haha, well I guess i'll just get used to it then. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok 4x1mm sounds like a good 'middleish' ground. I'll see what I can find


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok this question has probably been ask on here a tho used times before, so I thought I'd tag it on here, looking at getting a decent home grinder myself, and after starting at the mc 2 end of the scale have ended up at the £300 pound mark myself, (man it's a minefield) so after just ruling out the vario, partly thanks to coffee chaps thread







got it down ,to a battle between the mignon and and the k3, they both seem pretty good for home machines, so if it was a horse race who would win, if only by a nose?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

he he and the winner is...........

a used rr55od


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow that's an expensive grinder, will add it to my watch list, what do you make of the la pavoni zip zip coffee chap,? looks a bit hardcore for my needs but theirs one going for 185 pretty close to me


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

lovely build to the zip, basicallyy comes apart in two, fairly easy to clean out and pretty bombproof, at that money it is a decent buy, just make sure you see it working properly.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers chap, maybe go for a bit of a drive and have a look tomorrow, can I get a smaller hopper for it so it doesn't compleatly dominate my kitchen?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

pretty sure you can get a lens hood hopper too fit.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers mate may be worth the journey then, especially if the take a bit less for it,

still like the look of the k3 and mignon though, bit more kitchen friendly


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fracino C3 is basically a rebadged Compak K3 so worth a look!! I can do you a doserless one for £300 (polished finish) or a doser one (auto) for £350 (polished finish) If you are interested give me a shout!

Andy


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

coffeebean said:


> Fracino C3 is basically a rebadged Compak K3 so worth a look!! I can do you a doserless one for £300 (polished finish) or a doser one (auto) for £350 (polished finish) If you are interested give me a shout!
> 
> Andy


thanks mate my birthday next month so may treat myself,


----------

